# Victorinox vintage replica watches; Citizen Ecodrive Railroad watches, 22m grosgrain bands?!



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm currently looking for a watch that I can wear often. I have a stainless steel Skagen with a black face and no markings and a gold Seiko Sports 50, so am looking for a watch with a leather band (preferably one that can accommodate grosgrain or NATO style bands). I figured I would spend a bit more on this watch, since I'd be wearing it often... so I have a few questions and would like to ask about opinions!

After checking one out at a local jeweler I realized I really like the following; just the watch, the band's stitching, etc, was all great








It can be had for a good bit cheaper on Amazon or eBay. The straps are 22mm wide though, and I've had a time trying to find grosgrain straps that would fit!

It comes with a white face, too, which I guess would be a bit more practical. But at that point would it really be worth the premium over this Hanowa Tomax watch with a 20mm band (easier to find grosgrain straps?) just for the sapphire dial window?!

Infantry, sapphire window, 22mm band (~275)

Hanowa Tomax, mineral window, 20mm band (~$100)

I realize that none of these are mechanical, so only faux-trad if anything, but I figured people here might have some opinions.

There is also this guy:

Citizen Eco-drive, mineral window, 18mm (best for grosgrain straps, right?) (~$120)

and this guy:
Cavalry, mineral window, 18mm (~250) .. which at just under the white infantry with sapphire window seems silly not to get the nicer one.









Other watch suggestions are definitely welcome!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Hi To respond your your query, what you have chosen are more field or pilot watches. If that's your cup of tea, may I suggest the , the , and the Stowa Fleiger. It will all depend what your budget is, granted what I recommended are about the same price as shell cordovon Alden shoes.

Why spend extra go with an automatic movement? Well I know a watch maker and he has a hell of a time getting movement parts for quartz watches older than five years old, so when the movement is done, so is the watch. Automatics on the other hand if well cared for could last decades. As a watch collector I have two Omegas in my collection, one 45 years old and another one close to 60 years old and they are working just fine.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I can speak to only one type specifically, but not favorably. I recently bought a Citizen EcoDrive chronograph to test for a forthcoming long trip in rough country. From a very minor fall, the mineral glass shattered. In the past, this sort of incident has been endured without effect by such brands as Rolex, Tag, Movado and even Belair. Each accident is different in specifics of impact location, force, etc., but I came away from the experience convinced that the EcoDrive model is not nearly tough enough to trust when repair or replacement is days away. This may not apply to your situation, but it is recent enough to be a lively memory for me.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Uncle Bill and Godan, thanks for the responses.

Uncle Bill, I didn't realize that about quartz watches. I figured it was a personal preference sort of thing, but that's good to know. I suppose ideally the watch would last a good while, but really I'd like it to at least last through the rest of my time in college and perhaps a bit through grad school.  The Archimede Pilot is at the upper end of my price range, but I do like it a lot (particularly the white face, though the small one or medium would probably better suit my skinny ass wrists!). What is the purpose of them specifying that one is for left-handed people? Do most people not wear their watches on their left wrists? And it's good to know that an automatic would have a good bit more longevity than a quartz watch!
What sort of things are required for upkeep of an automatic watch? I don't even know!

I plan to go check a jeweler that carries Hamilton watches in the near future, but I'm afraid they'll be just out of my price range! 

The steepest I can reasonably go is around $450, preferring to keep it under 400. 

godan, that's definitely good to know. My hesitation about the mineral glass watches is just that -- that they will more easily scratch or shatter compared to the sapphire ones (and so it may be worth the extra hundred or so dollars).


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

Recently Orient watches have been available in the U.S.- automatic in-house movements at a price you can live with- you might want to google them and see. The designs are classic and some designs will look familiar to you- there is even a watchuseek 50% off discount if you google that as well.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Any opinion on Christopher Ward watches?

I've stumbled across their C5 Malvern watches which seem nice for the price, and are automatics. 


(I realize the next one can scarcely be considered trad, being that it's an honorary piece for the RAF.. but I do like the black digits!)


shms59, thanks for the suggestion! I will look them up.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

The NATO style straps are pretty readily available in 22mm - see if you like the regimental striped 'Bond' versions.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cajunking said:


> After checking one out at a local jeweler I realized I really like the following; just the watch, the band's stitching, etc, was all great
> 
> There is also this guy:
> 
> Citizen Eco-drive, mineral window, 18mm (best for grosgrain straps, right?) (~$120)


This one is serving me well and the 18mm straps fit perfectly. The metal band came off without too much hastle and the pins re-used.

I have owned the mil-spec (black watch face) version for 5+ years and it has performed flawlessly.

I prefer these to similar and less costly Timexs because they do not require battery replacement and tick along almost silently.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> Why spend extra go with an automatic movement? Well I know a watch maker and he has a hell of a time getting movement parts for quartz watches older than five years old, so when the movement is done, so is the watch. Automatics on the other hand if well cared for could last decades. As a watch collector I have two Omegas in my collection, one 45 years old and another one close to 60 years old and they are working just fine.


I have 3 omegas in my possession. One of them is a Constellation nearly 50 years old, gave up the ghost in 1999. The other is a Geneve that is well over 30, but still going strong. Both belonged to my father who was rough on his watches (very rough - worn in the field on oil and natural gas equipment inspections) and played with by my sister and I as kids when he took them off. No maintenance on either one of them in their lifetimes.

You can treat an Automatic like crap and STILL might not be able to kill it.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought this Seiko not long ago and really like it. Styling wise I would prefer it not have the military time on the face but I can live with it.
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGGA59-Railroad-Approved-Silver-Tone/dp/B002MVMEOU


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

One more option to play with is having a look at the Japanese Market Seiko mechanicals, granted they are at the upper end of your snap bracket but where else will you get an in house movement for less than $2K. What ever you do, don't look at the Grand Seiko line, you will be in the poor house before finishing Grad School.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW~Here is a look-see...


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I've looked closely at the "Seiyajapan" site and I've got the same questions that I do when buying from Amazon: Where do you get service for the watch? Send back to Japan? Or with Amazon (with many watches being "gray market"), you have to depend upon the integrity of the merchan'ts warranty. Also, how do you tell a counterfeit?


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank everyone so much for the input!

WouldaShoulda -- I saw your post on the WAYWT thread, and it's compelled me to decide upon the Citizen (hopefully mine will not suffer the same fate as godan's). I do really like the look of the watch with the grosgrain bands (I picked one of up from, I know, J Crew). I also now have some money to put away..! 

I'm also interested in Big T's question, if anyone has some insight.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> Why spend extra go with an automatic movement? Well I know a watch maker and he has a hell of a time getting movement parts for quartz watches older than five years old, so when the movement is done, so is the watch. Automatics on the other hand if well cared for could last decades. As a watch collector I have two Omegas in my collection, one 45 years old and another one close to 60 years old and they are working just fine.


I have a GPG gyromatic (automatic) I inherited from my father-in-law, and I've worn it about every day since 1978; he got it in 1950 (it's inscribed with his name and the date on the back). He wore it in the Korean War. Since I got it, it's been cleaned maybe twice. Has always kept perfect time.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just sold a 6 year old Eco Drive to a jewelry store for parts. These watches don't have batteries but they have capacitors to capture the solar energy. The capacitor is about $75 to replace ones it goes out which is around 5-6 years. Just so you know get an automatic watch, you will care for it more and it will be easier to maintain and have repaired.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

I


> know a watch maker and he has a hell of a time getting movement parts for quartz watches older than five years old, so when the movement is done, so is the watch.


I bought a non working Swiss Army Calvary watch on eBay for under $5 a few years ago and had my usual watch repair guy replace the entire movement (readily available) for $50. Those are great watches-look great with ribbon/nylon Central type bands and are bulletproof. He said that is one of the great things about quartz movements- you just replace the whole thing, no reason to worry about parts.

These are terrific watches, similar to many mentioned and pictured here, especially with the khaki faces.

Like this one:


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Big T said:


> I've looked closely at the "Seiyajapan" site and I've got the same questions that I do when buying from Amazon: Where do you get service for the watch? Send back to Japan? Or with Amazon (with many watches being "gray market"), you have to depend upon the integrity of the merchan'ts warranty. Also, how do you tell a counterfeit?


I believe with Seiya he takes care of the warranty for you. You need something done, you send it back to him and he sends it off for warranty repair. The Seiko board over at watchuseek has nothing but good things to say about Seiya.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> I
> 
> I bought a non working Swiss Army Calvary watch on eBay for under $5 a few years ago and had my usual watch repair guy replace the entire movement (readily available) for $50. Those are great watches-look great with ribbon/nylon Central type bands and are bulletproof. He said that is one of the great things about quartz movements- you just replace the whole thing, no reason to worry about parts.
> 
> ...


 That watch is brilliant. I'll need to track one down for certain. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I replied to this thread before, I had found 2 on ebay for around $60. Now I can't find that cavalry watch for under $100! If anyone sees one, please let me know


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Its cheap and i like it!


----------



## medPtrad (May 4, 2008)

I see that you have browsed eBay for bargains. Why not check out the sales forum at the Poor Mans Watch Forum? They regularly sell similar watches and the prices are exceptionally reasonable.

Here is a white faced Seiko that the seller is only looking to sell for $80 shipped. And it has a lug width of 19mm so you can use 18 and 20 mm grosgrain straps...

Right up your alley!



Don


----------

